# How to change default player



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

I downloaded a new "media" player. It has taken over my files so that it is the default player. How can I make it my choice on which player I want to use (such as Real Player, etc,etc) with each file?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Look in the Options/Preferences for each player.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Do exactly as I say.This should solve your problem:-

1)Click on *Start*.
2)Select *Set Program Access and Defaults*.
3)Select *Custom*.
4)And under *Choose a default media player:*.
5)Tick the player you want and also check the box that says:-

*[] Enable Access to this program*

6)Uncheck everything except the above stated.
7)Verify your other settings and click *Ok*.

Open a media file to see whether the changes have taken place or not.Good Luck.


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Sounds good! BUT, don't I want to continue to have access to all the others and if I uncheck "enable" I'll lose them?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

You might want to try this:-

1)*Browse* to a media type file.
2)*Right Click* on it and select *Open With*.
3)Select *Choose Program...*.
4)*Browse* to the media player you wish to set as *default* and check the box which says:-

*[]Always use the selected program to open this kind of file*

5)Click *Ok*

Now test with another media type file.See if it plays in the media player you want and report back here.Good Luck.


----------



## wino1 (Mar 12, 1999)

Unfortunately, SOME sources such as radio programs or other streaming audio don't give you that opportunity!!. RealPlayer opens automatically, or VLS which has now taken over. or Winamp.
I need to find a way for me to choose which one I want to use.


----------

